# PVR501 just up and died on me



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Hi,

Looking for last minute advice.

I was watching a broadcast this morning. Suddenly, in good weather, I get an "acquiring signal" error which wouldn't go away. I switched off the receiver at the front power button and that was it. The receiver will not power on any more.

Called Level 1-> escalated to Level 2 -> Final answer... return unit.

All well and good, but I am out of a TV for who knows how long and I lose my recordings.

We went through the usual stuff and finally did a 20-20-20 reset. 

Unit just plain will not power on. If I hold the power button, I get the green power/Red Recording lights. When I release them, the unit turns off.

Every 30 seconds or so, the unit turns itself on for 4-5 seconds and turns off again, all on its own.

Does anyone have any last ideas before I have to send this back.

Thanks,

David


----------



## fraenhawk (Aug 13, 2002)

I had the exact thing happen to my 501 post 165. It just kept recycling every 5 seconds just like yours. I finally pulled the power from the power strip, pulled the card. Waited a few minutes, plugged in power, hit power button once and waited for it to say to insert card. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have just received the replacement to my 501 receiver. The one I had would lose the signal in and out and pixelate and so forth, and it was not the wire, not the weather, it would just do it from time to time. The other receivers when connected to the same wire would not do such a thing, or to the same dish. I had another one do that to me as well. I may just sell the receiver, not sure yet, depends on if someone will offer me enough for it. It is a brand new replacement (had to speak to executive vice president to get the new receiver).


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Just to tie up lose ends here, I ended up sending the 501 back and got a refurb. The new one has been working fine.

Thanks.

DaveC


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

I had the same problem - again the unplug - remove smart card and replace routine fixed it.


----------

